# Laufzeitumgebung für Komponenten



## rockdien (30. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss eine eigene Laufzeitumgebung für Komponenten entwickeln, diese Laufzeitumgebung muss den Component Assembler starten oder stoppten können. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, wie ich anfangen kann. Bitte hilf mir. Danke.


----------



## rockdien (31. Okt 2011)

Ich habe so lange bei Google angefragt, aber noch keine gute Solution gefunden. Ich habe versucht mit Classloader, ich konnte aber nur class laden.


----------



## Marcinek (31. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube dir wird niemand antworten weil die Frage niemand versteht.

Was ist ein Component Assembler?

Was ist eine Laufzeitumgebung für Komponenten und was sind Komponenten?

:bahnhof: :bahnhof: :bahnhof:

Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich iwo geschlafen habe.

Und was machst du mit dem Classloader? Und dass der nur Klassen laden kann, das steht auch in seinem Name. -.-

Falls du möchtest, dann kannst du mir die vollständige Aufgabe zuschicken und ich löse sie dir gegen €.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## rockdien (31. Okt 2011)

Meine vollständige Aufgabe: 
Entwickeln sie eine eigene Laufzeitumgebung für Komponenten! Wenden sie dabei ihre aus der Vorlesung gewonnen Erkenntnisse für den Aufbau einer Komponente- Laufzeitumgebung und eines Komponentenmodells an. Bei der Gestaltung haben sie genügend Freiheiten, es müssen jedoch folgende funktionale Anforderungen erfüllt sein:
FA1: Der Component Assembler muss die Laufzeitumgebung starten können. FA2: Der Component Assembler muss die Laufzeitumgebung stoppen können.
FA3: Die Laufzeitumgebung muss in der Lage sein, ihren aktuellen Status auszugeben. Der Status sollte ausgeben, welche Komponenten aktuell eingesetzt sind.
FA4: Der Component Assembler muss neue Komponenten in die Laufzeitumgebung einsetzen können
FA5: Eine neue Komponente muss aus einem lokalen Verzeichnis des Rechners hochgeladen und eingesetzt werden
FA6: Eine neue Komponente sollte über eine URL hochgeladen eingesetzt werden können
FA7: Der Component Assembler muss Komponenten in der Laufzeitumgebung ausführen können. Eine Start-Methode sollte dabei definiert werden.
FA8: Der Component Assembler muss Komponenten in der Laufzeitumgebung stoppen können
FA9: Der Component Assembler muss Komponenten aus der Laufzeitumgebung löschen können


----------

